# Where is the best place to buy wood for my wood burning fire near benidorm



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Good afternoon
I have recently bought a wood burner fire and want to know where I can get wood for it at a reasonable price,near Benidorm/Relleu area.
I live in the campo in Relleu and have a few trees in my garden which can be used as very dead.
It seems really expensive in places like brickoking
any advice appreciated
regards


----------



## Bob Rooney (Nov 23, 2017)

Leroy Merlin have a bag ( 750kg ) of oak for €229.

I do not know if that is expensive down there..


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

If the wood burner is new it needs breaking in. Small fires at first. You need to condition the metal. Is it a stand alone or an inset. We've had a home in Spain for 10 years and never bought a stick of wood. We just burn old pallets and any other wood that others have disgarded.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you for that
No it is not new it is second hand and a stand alone one.
That sounds good
we originally had an open fire but could not stand the smell of fire when we came home
So we have purchased a log burner with a door (obviously) But the open fire used to burn so much on an evening, I am hoping a log burner would not use so much


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you for that
I don't know if that is expensive or not either


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

We are malaga way. And a cubo of olive wood is around €100. But watch because they try to put root in aswell. A wood burner is way more efficient than an open fire.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

In January this year I paid 10cents a kilo so for 2160kg it cost 216€. For that I got a mixed load of pine and olive wood (not roots). This was delivered but not 'stacked'.

It pays to shop around.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

i pay around 550€ for 8,2T of olive including root. Root is Ideal for overnight in fire when shut down. lasts approximately 2 years.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

350 Euro for 3 tonnes of almond. Delivered - tipped on the drive.


----------

